# BMW iDrive problem!



## danielstan (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,

I own one 1 Series BMW E87 from 2006 with a retrofitted CIC.
The car had a business CCC navi from factory before the upgrade.

Maps were successfully updated to 2014-1 without any problem.
Since I retrofitted I keep having a problem with the navi.

Some times when I start the car the navigation remains 'Starting navigation system...' or something like that.. and when I exit navigation the link turns into grey and cannot access it anymore. (a restart by pressing the mute/volume button for some secs usually brings it back to life) but this is happening too often.

The second problem that came out few days ago is with the CD/Multimedia option.
I cleared my music collection and started to import new mp3s from an USB stick (which was connected when I retrofitted because my model didn't came with one from factory)
It got stuck while copying at 95% or something like that and music stopped from playing.
I removed the USB memory stick and rebooted the cic, since then I cannot play music, when I select any mp3 it is not playing, 00:00 seconds, seems like stuck. I cannot remove any mp3, I cannot remove the music collection - when I try I get 'Function currently not available'
I've tryed with a CD, but it doesn't show the content of any CD after it gets like 'stuck'
For example if I insert a CD fast after the cic starts I can see the content of it for few seconds but it goes blank: --

Is there anything I can do to fix these two issues? What do you recommend me to do? I don't think I can go to the dealer because the car had a full idrive/navi retrofit.

Thank you!


----------



## danielstan (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello,

I made some phone calls around, some of them haven't heard about my problems and had no idea.. but one of them told me that there might be an issue with the hard disk itself which could be damaged... any idea anyone?

Thank you,
Daniel.


----------



## danielstan (Jul 9, 2015)

After a lot of research and help from some guys I discovered that this is a software issue.
Plugging in another hard disk inside the cic and code it works fine.
They believe something is missing from my original hdd that does not let the player.. play music, this prolly happened when it got stuck while copying from usb.

So now I have to clone a working disk from another cic, restore the clone on my drive and the guys will code everything else that should work on my car.

Thanks!


----------

